# Simply Singalicious Skyscrapers!



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Fresh scraper pics from the Lion City.
























































more later


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very nice, especially the last one, looks so surreal....


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Very nice. I love black clouds or cloudless shots! Anyway, how's the ICON doing? In the skyline yet?


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I think it's midway up...


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks baq and redstone! 

Icon should be about almost 30 floors now I guess...but I think it'll enhance the skyline a little by adding some density at the 'rear'. Check the sg forum for the latest update lah


----------



## Pedrillo (Aug 20, 2003)

Great images. I love Singapur.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

by hyacinthus









this isnt a scraper but its interesting!
by babystan03


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

Love the 4th shot of OUB, talk about scraping the sky.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Jack


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I thought it was a thread about single skyscrapers...


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

hngcm said:


> I thought it was a thread about single skyscrapers...



I hope your just joking here. :bash: 

Its obvious its about Singapore.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

:drool:


----------



## huangxiaoli111 (Jul 28, 2005)

Singapore?I like it.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## GGG (Aug 1, 2005)

edited for content


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

some fresh new night pics by hyacinthus.


----------

